# 31rqs Cabinets



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

We are seriously thinking about upgrading to the 31RQS. Our local dealer doesn't carry the Sidney line but can order one for only $300 more than Lakeshore including delivery.

We looked inside a 2007 25RSS and noticed the cabinets weren't white but more ivory in color. Did we just have bad lighting or has the color changed for 07?

They did have the Cougar 301BHS on the lot and it looked very similar to the 31RQS. Has anyone compared these two models and have any comments?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have the 2007 31 RQS & the cabinets are white Hope this helps.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is Antique white.

Now that is white but not as bright as Snow White and not as dark as Tusk White . . . . oh well you get the picture. The white is just off pure so it does not show finger prints and smudges as much as pure white.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's kind of an off white. I have the paint code if you need it from a small batch I had made up for nicks and such that may arrise. Took a door off and had it matched up.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup, Like Camper Andy Says. Ours is sort of an Ivory/off white color with a satin/ matt finish. My wife and I actually like them very much.


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

We had an '03 25FB-S before and the cabinets were a pure white. Our new 31RQS is not pure white, but an off white as everyone has said.

Kelly


----------

